# ELPRESADOR vs DSP



## neger psykolog (Mar 4, 2018)

TLDR of events:

ELPRESADOR is a 40-50 year old man who has a history of making Call of Duty videos and much of his content is a bit "baity".

ELPRESADOR uploads a video on March 3rd, 2018 titled "LMAO DSP is losing subs with a quikness" in which he berates Phil for losing subs:






Phil was playing VRchat on March 4th, 2018 and encountered an 11 year old girl (WOLFGIRL_666) and conversed with her briefly
After the encounter was over, Phil said:
"good now I'm away from that annoying fucking bitch of a kid who I would've slapped in real fucking life if they talked to me like that (laughing) I would've fucking pimp slapped the shit out of that... what the fuck... anyway"
This was said while his microphone was active in-game which means the girl likely heard his comments in addition to them being recorded on stream.



>




The "11 year old girl" saga started gathering steam with many people criticizing DSP's actions. He had also received a Twitch suspension only a few days earlier for misuse of bits (Twitch's currency to award/tip streamers)
ELPRESADOR uploads a video titled "@twitch how do you allow this" criticizing Twitch for hosting Phil after his comments towards the 11 year old girl:






DSP criticized ELPRESADOR for making videos about him, alleging that its easy to get views and that he doesn't care. Phil has also talked repeatedly about ELPRESADOR since this saga started on stream and on Twitter:




https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/970504125996662785
http://archive.fo/2RGX6



https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/970578614176563201
http://archive.fo/me3ji

ELPRESADOR made a second video titled "Puppet DSP danced all weekend" which was reported to YouTube by an unknown party and subsequently taken down for bullying/harassment (https://my.mixtape.moe/wyefrf.mp4)
ELPRESADOR uploaded a third video titled "LMAO FAILURE AT LIFE" in which he berates Phil, alleging that Phil had reported his previous video ("Puppet DSP") to YouTube and for having reacted to his trolling. He also mocked Phil's efforts to try and drive donations by his viewers for the purposes of paying off his taxes rather than getting a job.






Twitter DMs are leaked showing that Phil allegedly has a history of trying to coordinate video takedowns:
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/darksydephil-theycallmedsp-phil-burnell.975/page-2634#post-3125178

ELPRESADOR uploads a video titled "Taxes people LMAO":


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 4, 2018)

Might have been posted but Phil was talking about this guy today, i shouldd have clipped it


----------



## TheGoutinator (Mar 4, 2018)

Elpresador's video got more views than your own.


----------



## tomstone (Mar 5, 2018)

once again elpresador is ripping phil a new one. the asshole has 4 assholes now.


----------



## Sparkletor (Mar 5, 2018)

tomstone said:


> once again elpresador is ripping phil a new one. the asshole has 4 assholes now.


I don't think I like that guy. He seems a little to cocky and just like Phil he doesn't seem to put much thought or effort in his videos. Ok, you pwned Phil. Not that hard to do. His fans unintentionally do that to him by asking honest nontrolling questions. Seems like he is flaunting his superiority over Phil and from what I've seen they are both lolcows.


----------



## Colloid (Mar 5, 2018)

tomstone said:


> once again elpresador is ripping phil a new one. the asshole has 4 assholes now.


The troll-shielding is strong with this one.


----------



## Darksydepickle (Mar 5, 2018)

I never understood if Elpresador was a god-tier troll, like Coppercab, or just another cow. Whichever the case, this might end up being relatively funny if Phil 'BigEgo' Burnell keeps on chewing on the bait.


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 5, 2018)

If dsp blocks elpresador on twitter, will he yell "HE BLOCKED ME !"


----------



## Dr.Chill (Mar 5, 2018)

Darksydepickle said:


> I never understood if Elpresador was a god-tier troll, like Coppercab, or just another cow. Whichever the case, this might end up being relatively funny if Phil 'BigEgo' Burnell keeps on chewing on the bait.



On neither side on this one but for now Elpresador got a chuckle out of me from that video. But I agree, lets see if the sea-cow takes a nibble


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr.Chill said:


> On neither side on this one but for now Elpresador got a chuckle out of me from that video. But I agree, lets see if the sea-cow takes a nibble


He'll do more than just take a nibble


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 5, 2018)

tomstone said:


> once again elpresador is ripping phil a new one. the asshole has 4 assholes now.




How did dsp piss this guy off so much that he is on the warpath?

What's entertaining to me about this is, unlike before, DSP does not have anymore hardcore fans like BSV or KG thatll go out there and do his "battles" with these kind of detractors. He is finally on his own in this fight and the gloves are fucking off. Before, phil would just dismiss a detractor like this and vidar would be up the detractors ass for months fighting him tooth and nail. KG and BSV walked away though and nobody else is willing to handle phils battles. I think this guy might actually do something to DSP if he keeps this up


----------



## Jotaro (Mar 5, 2018)

someone asked why other youtubers make videos about him. went on a mini rant about how they're washed up old men (LUL) that can't get attention any other way. And that they know Phil won't make a counter video, since he never takes shots at anyone unless they take shots at him first, despite the fact he whines and rants about Logan Paul and other dolts at least once a week and they sure as shit don't know who the fuck DarkSydePhil is.

I hope ElPresador continues to rustle Phil tbh.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

elpresador video shit talking Phil is now gone...
Any reason why?


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 6, 2018)

elpresador's video " dsp danced all weekend" was taken down by youtube. Let the slap fight begin


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

AmericFront said:


> The video by elpresador was taken down by youtube


Guessing someone reported it...


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Guessing someone reported it...



won't that mean, more mirrors will rise in it's place?


----------



## Done (Mar 6, 2018)

AmericFront said:


> The video by elpresador was taken down by youtube. Let the slap fight begin


What was the video title? Because it may be appearing for me.


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 6, 2018)

neural said:


> What was the video title? Because it may be appearing for me.


puppet dsp danced all weekend


----------



## Done (Mar 6, 2018)

AmericFront said:


> puppet dsp danced all weekend


Yeah that one isn't showing up, sorry for that, I thought you meant the earlier two.

BTW, it's extremely clear that this guy is shitting on DSP for views, DSP videos get over 11 times the views on other videos. Just take a look at the channel.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

neural said:


> Yeah that one isn't showing up, sorry for that, I thought you meant the earlier two.
> 
> BTW, it's extremely clear that this guy is shitting on DSP for views, DSP videos get over 11 times the views on other videos. Just take a look at the channel.



Could a internet slap fight be brewing?

Could make for some momentary entertainment. But then again crap like this just draws people to give Phil pitty bucks...


----------



## The Ancestor (Mar 6, 2018)

You think it’s possible to get Dsp and Elpresador on something like Andy Warski’s Internet Bloodsports?


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

usernames_suck said:


> You think it’s possible to get Dsp and Elpresador on something like Andy Warski’s Internet Bloodsports?



You mean that kumite crap that's going on?


----------



## ThePlagueTND (Mar 6, 2018)

usernames_suck said:


> You think it’s possible to get Dsp and Elpresador on something like Andy Warski’s Internet Bloodsports?



Do you really think DSP would ever show up to anything like that?  Even if there was a chance, he'd run the second it wasn't going well which would be immediately.


----------



## harbinger (Mar 6, 2018)

usernames_suck said:


> You think it’s possible to get Dsp and Elpresador on something like Andy Warski’s Internet Bloodsports?


Maybe for $800, unless his daily rate has gone up.


----------



## BatChatillon (Mar 6, 2018)

As for the DSP / Elpresador bitchfight: DSP meets an almost equally exceptional rage gamer, that is actually older (50s) than Phil but also in better health condition, has a bigger youtube channel and also had beef with him before.


----------



## BatChatillon (Mar 6, 2018)

As for the DSP / Elpresador bitchfight: DSP meets an almost equally exceptional rage gamer, that is actually older (50s) than Phil but also in better health condition, has a bigger youtube channel and also had beef with him before.


----------



## PedoPhil (Mar 6, 2018)

tomstone said:


> once again elpresador is ripping phil a new one. the asshole has 4 assholes now.



This video has been removed for violating YouTube's policy on harassment and bullying.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
Oh this season has the best writers...

Is this Phil's arch nemesis?


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
Oh this season has the best writers...

Is this Phil's arch nemesis?


----------



## PedoPhil (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?



Fucking love this guy!!!! Hes an angel


----------



## PedoPhil (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?



Fucking love this guy!!!! Hes an angel


----------



## CausticMinory (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?




I support the upcoming saga of shit this might make. This guy at least looks better at fucking with Phil than Faceless Fred Fuchs and his autism brigade did.


----------



## CausticMinory (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?




I support the upcoming saga of shit this might make. This guy at least looks better at fucking with Phil than Faceless Fred Fuchs and his autism brigade did.


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 6, 2018)

This guy sounds like First Falcon tbh. 

Does he have a good brownie recipe?  This is important.

He is better than Freddy Boy though as he gets to his point in a couple of minutes instead of 7 hours.


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 6, 2018)

This guy sounds like First Falcon tbh. 

Does he have a good brownie recipe?  This is important.

He is better than Freddy Boy though as he gets to his point in a couple of minutes instead of 7 hours.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?


You don't want to fuck with Elpresador.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?


You don't want to fuck with Elpresador.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?



I kind of like this guy. He seems like the kind of guy you'd hang out with who would talk about MMA a lot and make the occasional joke making fun of the Irish.


----------



## CausticMinory (Mar 6, 2018)

This might be Viscant 2.0 right here with this guy. I mean he's already than Fred simply for the fact he looks like he actively practices in anything related with exercise. It looks like as usual, Phil's fans find a way to fuck with the wrong person and Phil has to face the consequences.


----------



## NotreallyPutin (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?



>Boss of my stature
>Failure at life
>That ending

This season is getting good. I can't wait for the 2018 DSP video, the one that compiles his failures and events of the year.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?



Dude looks like he should be in a Christian metal band.


----------



## LordAutismo (Mar 6, 2018)

BusyMaribo said:


> Oh boy, when I suggested this would turn into a internet slap fight, I didn't think it would actually happen.
> Oh this season has the best writers...
> 
> Is this Phil's arch nemesis?




It was only a matter of time before someone with enough autism would step up to the plate and make a spectical of Phil.  The problem is, Phil isn't going to respond to this guy like he did in passing with Rich (ReviewTechUSA).  He is going to play the "high road" game and just use him as an example of people out to get him.  Phil has already mastered that game


----------



## Adamska (Mar 6, 2018)

LordAutismo said:


> It was only a matter of time before someone with enough autism would step up to the plate and make a spectical of Phil.  The problem is, Phil isn't going to respond to this guy like he did in passing with Rich (ReviewTechUSA).  He is going to play the "high road" game and just use him as an example of people out to get him.  Phil has already mastered that game


I dunno; Phil tends to react and flare his peacock feathers (but only when no one can shit on him) whenever even the lamest of weens go after him. I can see him project hard on this guy.

Speaking of which, that old guy cropping up now comes off as a fucking sperg himself; his one thing that saves him a bit is he knows the addage "brevity is the soul of wit" and he ain't wasting my time while shitting on Phil.


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 6, 2018)

BrunoMattei said:


> I kind of like this guy. He seems like the kind of guy you'd hang out with who would talk about MMA a lot and make the occasional joke making fun of the Irish.


have you seen his rage videos? The guy's like an unhinged autist.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Mar 6, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> You don't want to fuck with Elpresador.



Patriots cap.

Imagine my surprise.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (Mar 6, 2018)

Pablo Birmingham said:


> Patriots cap.
> 
> Imagine my surprise.



He's actually a Browns fan (explains a lot) that lives in Youngstown, Ohio (explains even more). He wears the Patriots beanie to troll.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Mar 6, 2018)

Adamska said:


> I dunno; Phil tends to react and flare his peacock feathers (but only when no one can shit on him) whenever even the lamest of weens go after him. I can see him project hard on this guy.
> 
> Speaking of which, that old guy cropping up now comes off as a fucking sperg himself; his one thing that saves him a bit is he knows the addage "brevity is the soul of wit" and he ain't wasting my time while shitting on Phil.


Elpresador is similar to DSP. Both rage at games and both have been on youtube for 10 years. Elpresador likes to troll people in the youtube gaming community.


----------



## NotreallyPutin (Mar 6, 2018)

AmericFront said:


> have you seen his rage videos? The guy's like an unhinged autist.



Exactly, he's the Bane to DSP's CIA guy. He's an exceptional guy, UUUU.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Mar 6, 2018)

AmericFront said:


> have you seen his rage videos? The guy's like an unhinged autist.



I retract my comment.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Mar 6, 2018)

Kermit the Frog said:


> He's actually a Browns fan (explains a lot) that lives in Youngstown, Ohio (explains even more). He wears the Patriots beanie to troll.



Multi-level autism.

A rare gem indeed.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 6, 2018)

Pablo Birmingham said:


> Multi-level autism.
> 
> A rare gem indeed.


He'd probably beat DSP in an IRL 1v1 though judging by how he treats his controllers.





"FUCK YOU TREYARCH"


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 6, 2018)

LordAutismo said:


> It was only a matter of time before someone with enough autism would step up to the plate and make a spectical of Phil.  The problem is, Phil isn't going to respond to this guy like he did in passing with Rich (ReviewTechUSA).  He is going to play the "high road" game and just use him as an example of people out to get him.  Phil has already mastered that game



You should know by now that Phil cant NOT respond to people, he already has responded to him via backhanded twitter and stream comments, if elpresador keeps up, people will be tipping to hear dsp sperge about him sooner or later.

Just like reviewtech
Just like with pandas private info
Just like Kat


----------



## David Davidson (Mar 6, 2018)

Obviously Phil is gonna get spammed with messages from his loyal team of fluffers- I mean mods. He is probably going to say how he didn't flag the video and tell people not to white knight him. Maybe something about how Elpresedo is some unhinged sociopath like all his detractors etc etc. Maybe Phil will make more Twitter posts asking people not to report his channel because he's human and dindu nuffin.

2018 sure is a fucking roller coaster.


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

Does anyone have the archive copy of Elpresador's video that was taken down?
Can you upload it on here as an attachment or on some archive service


----------



## Ilscuro (Mar 7, 2018)

Phil will respond to him if he pledges to his Paytreean.


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 7, 2018)

@neger psykolog quick note, its really not much but he didnt even have his mic muted ,he said that in public chat, you can tell by the mic sign being transparent, its just :autism: but just so you know he's that dumb he dont even know how to work his mic properly to sneak dis a kid (in another room)


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

Drip Feed said:


> @neger psykolog quick note, its really not much but he didnt even have his mic muted ,he said that in public chat, you can tell by the mic sign being transparent, its just :autism: but just so you know he's that dumb he dont even know how to work his mic properly to sneak dis a kid (in another room)



Thanks I rechecked the video and you're right, I updated OP.


----------



## FrankPentangeli (Mar 7, 2018)

Wolfgirl666?

Boons not larping as an 11 year old girl is he?


----------



## BatChatillon (Mar 7, 2018)

DSP has backed out of any internet confrontation  so far, be it ReviewtechUSA, LTG, any SoK attempt, Mr Metokur, or even JohnRambo and Howard. Elpresador will be another name on that list. Phil will never give up his gilded cage position, he will never talk to people where he does not have the upper hand (that's why his forum is such an echo chamber) and he'd leave the moment the discussion does not go his way all the time. 
You have seen that an 11 year old girl can talk him down, what chances does DSP have against Mr Metokur or Elpresador? I mean the internet has collected a lot of his own shit you could throw at him, and he is too exceptional to show some dignity.

When a guy like Elpresador looks more collected and mature than you then you need to check your prime goals in life.


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/971312785253634048
http://archive.fo/OYfJM


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

DSP appears to have interacted with ELPRESADOR several years ago:





https://twitter.com/theycallmedsp/status/436566135543447553?lang=en
http://archive.fo/3YXin


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 7, 2018)

Has this elpresador got any history of going at people, all iv seen are rather man baby rage vids on call of duty and him LITERALLY running into rotted trees, making them fall and then shouting something like "IM A BEEEEEEEAAAST"




Spoiler: More tree shoving













Spoiler


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 7, 2018)

I will watch some beast when home. Sounds kinda like furry-porn when I articulate it like that. But I digress. 

Has Phil reacted to Presador in a vlog already? If not: How high are the chances he will? And if so, will we see the fear in his eyes?
I mean, this guy doesn't present himself anonymous, has not a soft face, yells and is confrontational, is clearly not an 11 year old. And combined wih Phils cowardliness: Mmmh, dunno! Phil reacts to everything. But maybe not this time on big scale. Twitter or a short mention during a game, sure, yeah.


----------



## Dr.Chill (Mar 7, 2018)

Drip Feed said:


> Has this elpresador got any history of going at people, all iv seen are rather man baby rage vids on call of duty and him LITERALLY running into rotted trees, making them fall and then shouting something like "IM A BEEEEEEEAAAST"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can see the news headlines now. "Special Needs Man Dies In The Woods"



Spoiler: Have You Seen This Tree?


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

Something I realized is that ELPRESADOR actually has a fairly dedicated fanbase.

In his most recent video he said "*we* can flag too... flag channels"

There are several comments around from people that are clearly his fanboys, so if they engage in mass-flagging of DSP's accounts the tard cum generated may be spectacular.


----------



## OneDaySon (Mar 7, 2018)

I like how DSP is trying to spin it so that this kid practically slandered him and Kat and his family and said they're a piece of no good trash who should die in a ditch ETC. when you hear DSP talk about it you'd think this kid said the worst shit in the world when all they did was call him an idiot. It's obvious DSP is doing it on purpose to spin the story in his favour so he looks like a victim defending himself. Which is why he wants the video gone, with the video gone he can say that the kid said anything he wants.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 7, 2018)

OneDaySon said:


> I like how DSP is trying to spin it so that this kid practically slandered him and Kat and his family and said they're a piece of no good trash who should die in a ditch ETC. when you hear DSP talk about it you'd think this kid said the worst shit in the world when all they did was call him an idiot. It's obvious DSP is doing it on purpose to spin the story in his favour so he looks like a victim defending himself. Which is why he wants the video gone, with the video gone he can say that the kid said anything he wants.


Which of course results in a much better damage control than just saying: "I'm sorry. Wasn't meant that way, I'm just an idiot sometimes. My apologies."
Just amazing what people do and say when they're used to lie about the tiniest irrelevant incidents. They blow themself up.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (Mar 7, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong but Phil's not actually directly called out ELPRESADOR, has he? He's responded vaguely to their accusations without actually mentioning names by the look of things, which to me shows that Phil is afraid of a direct confrontation (due to either just being afraid in general, or worried Twitch will punish him for it).

I've never heard of this ELPRESADOR guy before, but it's giving us decent entertainment.


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 7, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Phil's not actually directly called out ELPRESADOR, has he? He's responded vaguely to their accusations without actually mentioning names by the look of things, which to me shows that Phil is afraid of a direct confrontation (due to either just being afraid in general, or worried Twitch will punish him for it).
> 
> I've never heard of this ELPRESADOR guy before, but it's giving us decent entertainment.



Correct, theres been indirect interaction on twitter and in about 4 twitch shoutout cheers eluding to elpresedor, thats been it _*for now.*_


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

A kind person sent me a backed up copy of the pulled down video. I've put it in the OP and its here too:
https://my.mixtape.moe/wyefrf.mp4


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 7, 2018)

not a whiny baby!






idk this elpresador guy seems like he knows how to press phil's buttons. i'm half expecting him to get his channel taken down because his attacks are really more direct and may actually qualify by the youtube powers that be as harassment. indeed an excellent troll is he.


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> not a whiny baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supposedly he actually completely deactivated ads so doesn't generate any income from it. He has a job and just screws around on the internet for fun. I'm assuming that his channel getting more flags would just result in him pushing Phil further.

Any outcome will be entertaining.

I did actually see a reddit thread where someone said that "If you want to see an unfunny version of ELPRESADOR then watch DSP". It was a comment made long before this saga and it seems to have some truth to it.


----------



## Monday Michiru (Mar 7, 2018)

Screencap courtesy of @neger psykolog. Mass reports? I thought he didn't have an army of e-assassins?

Evidence (The ELPRESADOR video and the DSP masturbation clip) suggests that DSP and/or his fans, in trying to get detractor videos taken down, think they can find more success via "Harassment/Bullying" claims and not the copyright infringement claims. I'm pretty sure Phil and KG specifically collaborated to have TIHYDP videos taken down in 2015? On what grounds though?

Does anyone here have experience with the report process? Do you need to prove that you're the person being bullied for a report to carry? Also, why on earth is this shocking video not taken down? Did we even get a video about this? The channel name includes Phil's address. It's his worst detractor boogeyman nightmare.


----------



## PoopMagnet (Mar 7, 2018)

So Phil Anselmo cosplayer makes a few videos bagging on Phil and grabs a couple thousand nomadic a-logger viewer that have been wandering since the death of  SoK.  The two are just going to talk mad shit through the internet pipes until this ElPresador character gets bored and goes back to knocking trees over in the woods.  I mean, sure he gets some views out this, but the moment he's done talking shit about DSP they're going to disappear.  As far as affecting Phil, well at this point most of his fan base is entrenched and just see this as "another hater" so it's not like this will change DSP's bottom dollar.


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

The writers are working overtime on this season!  Wasn’t familiar with El Pres before, seems like a twat, but a self aware twat who has fun. Even better is the fact it takes him no effort to push Phil’s buttons. Between getting triggered by a pre teen, and getting triggered by a middle aged dude who fights trees apparently, this has been one hell of a week. 

Can’t wait to see what the writers have in store for us next week. 

Also, Pres’ latest video seems to indicate that he is not done with Phil, which means the autism is about to be ramped up to 11, or am I being optimistic about the continuation of this current saga?


----------



## AmericFront (Mar 7, 2018)

either way, elpresador will now give dsp nightmares


----------



## FrankPentangeli (Mar 7, 2018)

El Presador shouldn't be surprised his video was flagged after he tagged Twitch about Phils kid run in.  If you go snitch on someone don't complain when it happens right back to you.   It's similar to the way some Twitter detractors, Fred was one, would claim they weren't trying to hurt Phil or lose him his income then report him to Twitch/Twitter/Machinima etc at every opportunity.
Standard DSP drama stuff.


----------



## OneDaySon (Mar 7, 2018)

KingjadVCMP said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but Phil's not actually directly called out ELPRESADOR, has he? He's responded vaguely to their accusations without actually mentioning names by the look of things, which to me shows that Phil is afraid of a direct confrontation (due to either just being afraid in general, or worried Twitch will punish him for it).
> 
> I've never heard of this ELPRESADOR guy before, but it's giving us decent entertainment.



Phil is too passive to do a direct call out of him as any time he does something like that he gets leapt on and shat all over by various people and it backfires and it really hurts his feelings so he doesn't do it anymore. Plus he can continue his "I never call out anyone I just keep to myself and these RANDOM PEOPLE JUST ATTACK ME OUT OF NOWHERE DOOD" narrative because technically he never said their name.


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 7, 2018)

OneDaySon said:


> Phil is too passive to do a direct call out of him as any time he does something like that he gets leapt on and shat all over by various people and it backfires and it really hurts his feelings so he doesn't do it anymore. Plus he can continue his "I never call out anyone I just keep to myself and these RANDOM PEOPLE JUST ATTACK ME OUT OF NOWHERE DOOD" narrative because technically he never said their name.


Counterpoint:  Phil knows if he starts naming and shaming the austistic legion of doom will mass report him and he doesn’t want that headache. 

He’s not a very bright man but when the people who cut his checks say shut up he knows (now) to shut the hell up. This is doubly true since if he loses twitch he’s done. YouTube streaming is a joke. He’s out of places to go when he screws up and he knows it. 

He will still screw up eventually but it won’t be over obvious baiting.


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> He will still screw up eventually but it won’t be over obvious baiting.



I'm not so sure. He has always seemed to have extraordinarily terrible self control over who he reacts to.


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 7, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I'm not so sure. He has always seemed to have extraordinarily terrible self control over who he reacts to.


I’m working under the assumption his inside guy at twitch told him to stop responding to stuff or get banned.

Twitch doesn’t seem to care who said what first any more. If you shittalk you’re at risk.

It is DSP though. He could very well melt down on today’s prestream and get strike two. Stranger things have been known to happen in his little universe. I think he’s too scared of losing everything though.

Edit: I’m also assuming his contact isn’t noreply@twitch.tv


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 7, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> I’m working under the assumption his inside guy at twitch told him to stop responding to stuff or get banned.
> 
> Twitch doesn’t seem to care who said what first any more. If you shittalk you’re at risk.
> 
> ...



I'm fairly sure that prior to his Christmas begathon he specifically said that he contacted his "person" at twitch to make sure the fundraiser was ok to do. I can't remember the specific date but I remember him saying something like that.

Anyway, as I mentioned in the megathread DSP is 8% as popular as the 100th most popular streamer on Twitch. He's not even a small speck for them to overly care about. Anything he says about a "direct contact" is bullshit, he is getting the same treatment as any other streamer.

New comment from ELPRESADOR on his most recent upload:




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI-eoI1HRas


----------



## James Smith (Mar 7, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> I'm fairly sure that prior to his Christmas begathon he specifically said that he contacted his "person" at twitch to make sure the fundraiser was ok to do. I can't remember the specific date but I remember him saying something like that.
> 
> Anyway, as I mentioned in the megathread DSP is 8% as popular as the 100th most popular streamer on Twitch. He's not even a small speck for them to overly care about. Anything he says about a "direct contact" is bullshit, he is getting the same treatment as any other streamer.



Direct contact = "You have been issued an infraction. If you need any clarification on the expectations we have for users of our site, feel free to reach out."


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 7, 2018)

I do believe he spoke to a real person. That person probably deals with 100’s if not thousands of streamers and gives no thought to DSP outside of whatever was in his support ticket. 

Basically what saopqueen said


----------



## PoopMagnet (Mar 7, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> New comment from ELPRESADOR on his most recent upload:
> View attachment 397708
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI-eoI1HRas



Someone should let him know that a hundred times more of zero is still zero.


----------



## MarissaXD (Mar 7, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> New comment from ELPRESADOR on his most recent upload:
> View attachment 397708
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PI-eoI1HRas


El Presador's almost a Lolcow himself. But we've seen DSP battle other lolcows before... Especially LowTierGod.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Mar 7, 2018)

MarissaXD said:


> El Presador's almost a Lolcow himself. But we've seen DSP battle other lolcows before... Especially LowTierGod.



He seems like the type to get really mad about nothing in particular when he's trying to explain to everybody how putting glass packs on his Charger increased the hp.

I worry that this guy doesn't have the brain power to really get under Phil's skin and get a really good reaction out of him, but here's hoping.


----------



## PoopMagnet (Mar 7, 2018)

Pablo Birmingham said:


> He seems like the type to get really mad about nothing in particular when he's trying to explain to everybody how putting glass packs on his Charger increased the hp.
> 
> I worry that this guy doesn't have the brain power to really get under Phil's skin and get a really good reaction out of him, but here's hoping.



This.

I'm guessing this dude is just going to keep bombing Phil with drama in the hopes that something sticks. I don't think it'll work as effectively, it will just land him on a Phil tweet a couple times and a few mentions in a weeks worth of prestreams.


----------



## BallBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

PoopMagnet said:


> This.
> 
> I'm guessing this dude is just going to keep bombing Phil with drama in the hopes that something sticks. I don't think it'll work as effectively, it will just land him on a Phil tweet a couple times and a few mentions in a weeks worth of prestreams.



You’re underestimating the exceptionalism of Phil’s fans being unable to not bring up this kind of drama on an hourly basis in his stream chat.


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh lord... the tism is strong.


----------



## TheGoutinator (Mar 7, 2018)

Mediocre DSP impression. Not even a single snort.


----------



## Sparkletor (Mar 7, 2018)

Add "Elpresador" to the list of words that gets you instabanned in Phil's chat.


----------



## ASoulMan (Mar 7, 2018)

Holy shit, I completely forgot about ELPRESADOR until this happened.


----------



## NiggoPls (Mar 8, 2018)

Dr.Chill said:


> I can see the news headlines now. "Special Needs Man Dies In The Woods"



Shouldn't that technically be "arboricide"?



gobbogobb said:


> Edit: I’m also assuming his contact isn’t noreply@twitch.tv



Knowing Phil, I wouldn't be surprised if that totally is his "contact". He's likely just been in contact with some hapless representative from the customer service team or whatever, which he's now passing off as a special contact so his exceptional fans think he's special.



MarissaXD said:


> El Presador's almost a Lolcow himself. But we've seen DSP battle other lolcows before... Especially LowTierGod.



I don't know the details of every single interaction but if I remember correctly, Phil even came out on top on a few occasions.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 8, 2018)

NiggoPls said:


> Knowing Phil, I wouldn't be surprised if that totally is his "contact". He's likely just been in contact with some hapless representative from the customer service team or whatever, which he's now passing off as a special contact so his exceptional fans think he's special.



"Okay doods, I'm in contact with "Nore Ply" from Twitch and he says I'm untouchable."



Pablo Birmingham said:


> I worry that this guy doesn't have the brain power to really get under Phil's skin and get a really good reaction out of him, but here's hoping.



Agreed. But I give him that he apparently creates the position of the "common normal man who laughs at desperate internet losers" (or something like that he said in his first video, don't take it as a real quote). It feels like this has some impact or maybe I'm just easy to intimidate. You can see at it like this:
A group of internet people exist in the same internet bubble and react accordingly to the experiences in the same bubble. If you are too long in the bubble you can only see this bubble. An outsider evaluates this bubble with different eyes, it feels more objective, bound to the real world - íf this makes sense.

Yes, El Presador also creates internet khantent but his are also more bound to real life events (sports, movies, actors, cats, making food... just stuff that happens around him) so I don't dismiss him as just a barbaric idiot. His opinion shouldn't be dismissed easily. 

*Bubble-Counter: 5


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 8, 2018)

New ELPRESADOR video "Taxes people LMAO":





EDIT: noticed this was already posted earlier. This one includes a backup and I've also added it to the OP.


----------



## Drip Feed (Mar 8, 2018)

Bit of a bitesized roundup of phils response to all this:
"I have a life" got me.


----------



## BatChatillon (Mar 8, 2018)

Maximum truth, minumum bullshit - the realest motherfucker on the internet decided to go silent about it. Phil knows that there is nothing to win here, if he engages into a bitch fight he will lose just for participating. You have seen how easy an 11 year old can talk down Phil, what treatment can DSP except from a guy like El Presador?

No, it's easier for him to stay in his hugbox and declaring himself the winner, even though his abysmal behaviour against an 11 year old girl started it. Just to show that his "job" is serious business he now calls for youtube officials to get rid of El Presador.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Mar 8, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> View attachment 397540
> https://twitter.com/TheyCallMeDSP/status/971312785253634048
> http://archive.fo/OYfJM


WHAT?? I DIDN'T DO ANYTHING DUDE ACK ACK SNORT


----------



## NotreallyPutin (Mar 8, 2018)

Drip Feed said:


> Bit of a bitesized roundup of phils response to all this:
> "I have a life" got me.



>I have a life
>Goes on to explain how his life would be if his life was all drama and streaming
>Days actually consist of streaming, youtube, bitching on twitter and begging

Is DSP's self conscience becoming self aware while DSP is not catching on? He literally explained what his whole day consists off in his "what if" rant. I think he's a nutter.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 8, 2018)

NotreallyPutin said:


> Is DSP's self conscience becoming self aware while DSP is not catching on? He literally explained what his whole day consists off in his "what if" rant. I think he's a nutter.



Oh boy, time for some unnecessary and totally not appliable science! Do you know split-brain? If you split both brain hemispheres you get basically two humans in one body which don't necessarily get along. Which could explain why we are able to evaluate our actions before we act. Of course this is not what happens here, but somehow I like the idea of an unconsciously for help crying brain-half, in Phils case.


----------



## NotreallyPutin (Mar 8, 2018)

Wurstbrot said:


> Oh boy, time for some unnecessary and totally not appliable science! Do you know split-brain? If you split both brain hemispheres you get basically two humans in one body which don't necessarily get along. Which could explain why we are able to evaluate our actions before we act. Of course this is not what happens here, but somehow I like the idea of an unconsciously for help crying brain-half, in Phils case.



You could make this idea into one of those "walking simulator overly emotional games" like Life is Strange. A tale of a Let's Player gone mad by a combination of social isolation, diabetus, gout and too much hair grease. Call it "Buttons: A tale of two Scrubs".


----------



## neger psykolog (Mar 9, 2018)

New video "Quit begging and get a job":


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 9, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> New video "Quit begging and get a job":



Like he has a jerb.


----------



## FrankPentangeli (Mar 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Like he has a jerb.


Professional Fred Durst lookalike.


----------



## DiabeticSP (Mar 9, 2018)

To be totally honest this little rant was pretty solid and amusing.

Dudes got a point.


----------



## gobbogobb (Mar 10, 2018)

DiabeticSP said:


> To be totally honest this little rant was pretty solid and amusing.
> 
> Dudes got a point.


It’s not a point hundreds of other people haven’t made over the last 10 years though. 

He just has more panache than nearly everyone else.

It does make me wish there was Gordon Ramsey for the streamer world though. That shit would rule.


----------



## Asperchewy (Mar 14, 2018)

gobbogobb said:


> It does make me wish there was Gordon Ramsey for the streamer world though. That shit would rule.


"You're a disgrace to gamers everywhere! That footage was RAW!"


----------



## SleepyNibba (Mar 15, 2018)

He's back!


----------



## Osaka Boss (Mar 18, 2018)

his best vid

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaBa8iZjCWU


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 30, 2018)

Elpres shittalked DSP without naming him again, after he got banned.


----------



## Slander Man (Mar 17, 2019)

El Presdaor claims to have a team of people combing through DSPs streams looking for TOS violations. https://youtu.be/sIFDUvmW0pI


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 17, 2019)

Slander Man said:


> El Presdaor claims to have a team of people combing through DSPs streams looking for TOS violations. https://youtu.be/sIFDUvmW0pI
> 
> View attachment 697887


Used to think pres was funny but he’s turning A-log in a hurry. Fuck gay ops.


----------



## actually (Mar 17, 2019)

KangarooPissSpray said:


> Used to think pres was funny but he’s turning A-log in a hurry. Fuck gay ops.



Unless he's just saying that to troll Phil and try and get him super-paranoid.


----------



## JohnnyBoi (Mar 17, 2019)

DSP AUDIT 3-17-19 TWITCH TOS
					






					www.youtube.com
				




QUANTRELL BISHOP - I see this "assembling a team" thing to be a non-threat


----------



## Shambler (Mar 17, 2019)

JohnnyBoi said:


> DSP AUDIT 3-17-19 TWITCH TOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know i can take this guy seriously after looking at his channel
"im gonna mess with the big dumb dsp" yeah see where that gets people im not sure its ever ended well


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Mar 17, 2019)

Shambler said:


> i don't know i can take this guy seriously after looking at his channel
> "im gonna mess with the big dumb dsp" yeah see where that gets people im not sure its ever ended well


He has trolled DSP before, nothing escalated that much.








						DSP Tries It: Getting Roasted By Elpresador Compilation
					

DSP gets roasted by Elpresador just a compilation of the videos he's done about dsp shout out to to Elpresador https://www.youtube.com/user/ELPRESADOR Like F...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Shambler (Mar 17, 2019)

Pointandlaugh said:


> He has trolled DSP before, nothing escalated that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i was unaware this guy had a previous history


----------



## PutridElephant (Mar 21, 2019)

ElPresador is at it again, going hard on Phil


----------



## Shambler (Mar 21, 2019)

PutridElephant said:


> ElPresador is at it again, going hard on Phil


Does he have other people in the house at the same time he's going on his rant about DSP?


----------



## Wurstbrot (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh noooo, if they find TOS violating stuff in his streams they will report him. What will Phil do when another 1 to 3 people report him to Twitch? Oh noooo... 
Just bait of course. This guy is hilarious, especially the grayscaled video.

This cat has more of  resume than you! What's yours? Playing Mario Kart?
 Just handclappingly funny.


----------

